# Rome, GA White Male GSD Imminent Danger



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Adopt a Pet :: 11d-0833 - Rome, GA - German Shepherd Dog Mix
Breed:German Shepherd Dog MixColor:WhiteAge:AdultSize:Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg)Sex:Male
Act quickly to adopt 11d-0833. Pets at this shelter may be held for only a short time.
Very much in danger.
*Shelter:*Floyd County Animal Control*Pet ID #:*11d-0833*Contact: *Jason Broome*Phone:*(706) 236-4537 
Let 'em know you saw "11d-0833" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *E-mail:*[email protected] 
Let 'em know you saw "11d-0833" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *Fax:*(706) 233-0032*Website:*http://www.romefloyd.com/CitizenSafety/AnimalControl/tabid/178/Default.aspx%5C*Address:*431 Mathis Road SE
Rome, GA 
30161
*Shelter:*Floyd County Animal Control*Pet ID #:*11d-0833*Contact: *Jason Broome*Phone:*(706) 236-4537 
Let 'em know you saw "11d-0833" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *E-mail:*[email protected] 
Let 'em know you saw "11d-0833" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *Fax:*(706) 233-0032*Website:*http://www.romefloyd.com/CitizenSafety/AnimalControl/tabid/178/Default.aspx%5C*Address:*431 Mathis Road SE
Rome, GA 
30161


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please stop posting dogs for a minute, read the format sticky in this urgent section. 

LOCATION first


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------

